

Inactive Account Manager - adamrmcd
https://www.google.com/settings/account/inactive

======
jws
_You are trying to access Inactive Account Manager from a Google Apps Account.
Inactive Account Manager is only available for Google Accounts._

Google UI at its finest.

~~~
sergiotapia
Try having 4 emails from clients that insist you use their domain email
(hosted on GApps) and switching to them or your personal email to check out
your google analytics.

It's a total and absolute -sham-. I still don't understand how they can screw
up such basic functionality. Hell, even YouTube has -basic things- completely
wrong. For example, I leave a comment on a video. I want to see my comment
three months down the line and see if I have any replies and what score it
has. I can't find that - anywhere. Where can I easily find my comments?
Christ.

~~~
madeofpalk
To be fair, handling multiple accounts I would imagine is pretty hard. And
then coordinating that across all of Googles suite of servies would only add
to the complexity.

I'm not aware of any other provider or site that lets you be logged in with
two accounts at once.

~~~
Einstalbert
What is odd to me is that it used to work pefectly fine. Around two or three
years ago, however, I believe the changed the way their login system worked
and it suddenly had trouble keeping more than one account logged in. I was
super happy with Gmail when I had my @gmail.com, @personaldomain1.com, etc.
accounts all open at once.

My solution to that problem has been to largely ignore my other inboxes...

------
adamrmcd
I have no idea when this was announced, if at all. I just came across this
"Inactivity Account Manager" and thought of it as a "Dead man's switch"
solution.

Under the "Add Trusted Contact" section, you can write a personal "atonement"
email to whoever will receive your data. At least that's how the message to my
wife is turning out :|

~~~
cypherpunks01
It came out a little more than a year ago. Pretty quiet launch, but they
blogged about it:

[http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2013/04/plan-your-
dig...](http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2013/04/plan-your-digital-
afterlife-with.html)

I think Wired and some other folks picked it up then too.

------
SeanKilleen
Sorry I didn't see this earlier. A fantastic tool, even if it's filling me
with existential dread having to write these messages to my loved ones.

A really elegant solution to the "Dead man switch". I'm glad Google thought to
do this. It may be a small thing, but it did really matter to me.

------
ferongr
The first time I navigated to that page (by accident, I was exploring my
Google account settings) I sat there looking at the screen puzzled. It took me
almost 5 minutes to realize that this nebulous description actually meant the
passing of the account owner.

Couldn't they label it more clearly?

------
planckscnst
Wow, that was a surreal, emotionally moving experience. I recommend everyone
to go through it even if you don't want to enable it.

------
RexM
Does this include chrome's history?

~~~
jayzalowitz
No, its awesome and deletes your browser history when you die.

~~~
tlrobinson
Relevant:
[http://www.snotr.com/video/3806/Porn_Buddies](http://www.snotr.com/video/3806/Porn_Buddies)

------
jmathai
34 words; _Inactive Account Manager_ is used 4 times.

Representing 35% of the message.

~~~
rb9999
HN title: 4 words (including appended domain). _Inactive Account Manager_ is
used 1 time.

Representing 75% of the message.

The more you write, the lower that percentage that should drop to. 35% of 34
words is fair.

